# Can anyone help me out with this question?



## 46990384 (18 Jul 2006)

Does my eyesight determine whether i can get in or not? i am near sighted. Also i read to courses list and i was wondering when i complete one can i move on to another? I haven't joined yet but i plan to in the near future


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jul 2006)

Well, of course. You have to be able to see to enlist.  ;D After that, it gets quite a bit more hazy. There are several threads dealing with visual accuity and such. Feel free to look for them. 

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------

